# Brauche ein geiles logo! Hilfe



## HenHas (16. Juli 2002)

Könnte mir jemand helfen denn ich brauche umbedingt ein gutes Logo für meine Website denn das was ich habe ist der letzte schrott. Vielleicht so wie dir ganzen Clans die haben! Wenn das nicht zu schwer ist!!!

HenHas Das Game Forum. Lets talk about the games.


----------



## foxx21 (16. Juli 2002)

wer sind wir caritas? 

so wie shiver so schön gesagt hat!!

no money = no grafik (oder so ähnlich *G*)

also was zahlst den?

aber lass mich raten du bist schüler und hast keine kohle
naja viele hier sind auch schüler und möchten was verdienen!

- :-(


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juli 2002)

wenn ihr logos, design oder ähnliches braucht, geht
bitte auf

*www.ichbinzudoofumetwasselberzumachenundkannmaljemandvoneuchmachegeldgibtesabernicht.de* 

BITTE CLOSE 

mfg

ps: langsam kann ich diese threads nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Duddle (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *www.ichbinzudoofumetwasselberzumachenundkannmaljemandvoneuchmachegeldgibtesabernicht.de*



The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.

*schnellversteck*


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Juli 2002)

Jo, die ist gerne mal überlastet weil so viele Kiddiez da ihre mega1337en Logos und Counterstrike-Seiten anfordern...

/Kapro


----------



## Peter Bönnen (17. Juli 2002)

@HenHas -> nur ein kostenloser Tipp am Rande: auf deinem "Download"-Button steht "Downlaod" .

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur meinen Vorpostern anschließen. 

Beschäftige dich einfach mal was mehr mit PS (oder dem Grafikproggi, das du da benutzt hast), dann kommt irgendwann bestimmt etwas raus, mit dem du zufrieden bist. Und mal ehrlich: wenn man etwas selber gemacht hat, ist's noch mal um 100% schöner als des beste Logo, das man von irgendjemand anderem vorgemacht bekommen hat.

so long, Fluke


----------



## foxx21 (17. Juli 2002)

jo da hast 100% recht ,|||| 


selbermachen !!! kannst dann wenigstens stolz sein!


----------



## Nino (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *no money = no grafik (oder so ähnlich *G*)
> *



Ich zitiere: "no cash = no work"


----------



## foxx21 (17. Juli 2002)

naja war zu faul um nachzusehen *G*


----------



## MMC2002 (5. August 2002)

1. no money=no grafik
2. üben + üben + üben = eigene selbstgemachtes Logo
3. siehe 1. und 2.
:[ :#


----------



## Avariel (6. August 2002)

@MMC2002: Kein Grund sich jetzt noch künstlich aufzuregen, schau mal aufs Datum des letzten Posts.


----------



## freekazoid (6. August 2002)

wo bleiben die mods wenn mal man einen braucht?


----------



## Mythos007 (6. August 2002)

Hat mich da wer gerufen ?


----------

